# [Wet Thumb Forum]-DIY - Mini-Reactor



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's the 1" external reactor prototype. Haven't hooked it up yet, but for the moment what do you think?

I think it should be good for smaller tanks. I want to test it at different flow rates and see the bubbles per second it can dissolve. The principle is the same as the 2". In fact the tee at the top is the same size.


















*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Here's the 1" external reactor prototype. Haven't hooked it up yet, but for the moment what do you think?

I think it should be good for smaller tanks. I want to test it at different flow rates and see the bubbles per second it can dissolve. The principle is the same as the 2". In fact the tee at the top is the same size.


















*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## RealFish (Mar 16, 2003)

I did almost the exact same thing, just a little larger. I assume the open elbow is where you intend to inject CO2.


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Correct, the open fitting is the C02 port.

At this point I have made 2", 1.5" and 1". I am going to test them with different flow rates to see the maximum bubbles per second they can dissolve.

*James Hoftiezer
Hoftiezer.Net - Journals and Libraries
Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## Jim Miller (Feb 3, 2003)

How are the mini-reactors working?

jtm

Tank specs in profile


----------

